# Re: Show Us Your Shop Made Tooling!



## swatson144 (Sep 10, 2012)

sanddan said:


> Steve,
> 
> A little off topic but how in the world can you afford RC helis AND machine tooling costs at the same time. My heli hobby died when i bought my lathe and mill. Now all of my extra spending money (and extra time) goes to my new addiction.
> 
> ...



Dan I have a fleet of helis bought PM (pre machines) besides I make a bunch of my own tooling as needed, and actually sell some heli stuff. It's more time than money now. Not that money is in surplus.

I have everything bought for this heli but need time and gumption.  She is 7' nose to tail. I have another gasser in the build quay too.


Steve


----------



## HSS (Sep 23, 2012)

Sweet looking Huey, Steve. Is that a UH-1A or are my memories really getting that old?  

Pat


----------



## Jeffers (Oct 26, 2012)

You have got to finish this!!!


----------



## wolframore (Nov 2, 2012)

Is that a cold beer delivery vehicle???  Nice I need one it's Friday!!!


----------

